# Critique my Boer buckling please.



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This is Cinco. He was born January 11th. This is my first ABGA shave job. Hoping to take him to a show in 6 days. Tell me the good, the bad, and the ugly, lol.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He's pretty cool. I'd like to see him off the stand. Especially from the front.
Nice clip job.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

It had just started to rain when I finished him, or I would have had one of my kids hold him. I will try to get a good front pic this week.

Thanks Tenacross


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

bump


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice! He has plenty of muscle, very level in his design, big footed and stands on plenty of bone. I'd like to see a touch more base power (could be how he's standing) and a little more expansion and boldness through his forerib. Over all I really him! He's a cool little package! What do you think he weighs? He looks a little more moderate in his frame size too.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

All in all, he's very handsome! I'm sure he'll do great at the show


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks fine! 
From someone who is clipper challenged he needs more taken off his twist (or at least cleaned up a little)& above hocks. Cant see chest floor very well but some of that could probably be take down too.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. Dani he weighed 92 pounds two weeks ago. 

Nancy- his chest floor is shaved tight, but I can take some off the twist and rear. He is shaved to 3/4 inch there. My chart says to shave to one inch, but that seemed long. How short should I go there?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, it might just be the picture angles then... He looks smaller but I think it's because I can't compare it to anything. I've thought about starting to picture beside a yard stick so I can have something to compare the size too. I think he looks good in the twist. He just looks like he has a fluffy hair type. Maybe just take the blocking blade and clean him up some. I agree the hock needs some more off.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, he has very fluffy, fuzzy hair. 
I will take more off the hock and get a pic on Friday when he gets bathed and ready for Saturday's shows.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He looks great!! Awesome clip job too!! Very very nice young buck.  Looooove his head and ears.  You should do great with him at the show. I'd be very excited if he were my buck.  

Let us know how he does!! There is a show kind of in my area this weekend that I am very excited about. We aren't going but a paint doe we recently bought is, and a couple of our goats that a costumer just bought are.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Good Luck at your show. This will be our first ABGA show. He is a little power house in my opinion. I just hope he has the length.

I am also taking a new percentage doe that we just bought. She has been a real winner at a bunch of shows. And we are taking this buck's mother. My doe Maya.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's neat! Do you have pictures of the does you're taking??


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No, but I can take some.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone has great advice and insight, I too like him.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is his Dam Maya. I will be showing her.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This is Ariana. She is a percentage. She wasn't wanting her picture taken tonight and kept stepping. Side view she is set up under herself.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! Good luck this weekend!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks! We are nervous, but excited.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, good luck.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Last clip job pics.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ariana


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Maya. Not bad considering 6 months ago she almost died from ketosis.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, Maya took 5/5, 4/5, and 5/5. Cinco took 6/9, 7/8, and 7/8. Arianna took second, first, reserve division champion, and second. We had a great time and learned a lot. Thanks to everyone for their thoughts.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! That's awesome.  I'm confused about your first placings?? What doe 4/5 and so on mean?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Fourth out of five animals, sixth out of nine and so on.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ariana's class had 3 does in it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ohhhhh... okay. I should have gotten that.


----------

